
Linux apps invade Windows Visual Studio - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3206103/linux-apps-invade-windows-visual-studio/
======
DrJokepu
Original source on Miguel de Icaza's blog:
<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Nov-10.html>

------
kaitnieks
This sounds like a good idea to me. If I was .NET developer who had no reason
to make my application run on Linux but also no reason not to, I would
definitely try out this add-in.

------
nkohari
This is a weak article about a pretty slick tool. (They aren't really Linux
apps, they're Mono apps, but since Mono is cross-platform, they may be running
on a Linux machine.)

------
topbanana
Can you remotely debug an application running on a Linux box, from within
Visual Studio? Now that would be useful.

~~~
ananthrk
They seem to do that too :)

<http://go-mono.com/monovs/Debug.aspx>

~~~
topbanana
Sweet

------
pushingbits
Title is pretty misleading. It's just a VS add-in to facilitate Mono
development.

------
graywh
"Windows" and "Visual Studio" are two distinct products from Microsoft.

